# Pre hung exterior door composite frame



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought I remember someone made a standard prehung exterior door with a no rot frame.
At least bottom of frame was made of PVC or composite.

Have a job I would like to use one on but cant find or remember the manufactor.

Regular wood frame seem to last only if you have a roof over it or put on a storm door to protect the frame.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

You have no luck with your supplier? Sounds like a good product, but i have not heard of it yet. And are you talkin bout the jamb or the brickmold frame?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thermo-tru-proedge and profiles and tradition lines of pre hung steel units offer pvc frames as an option


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

thermatru.com/products/entry/components/index.aspx 

Add"www" to the above. I can not post links yet. Then click on door frame


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to make it simple....
http://www.thermatru.com/products/entry/components/index.aspx


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks i need that link:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

FYI, around here that composite bottom 6" or so of jamb and brickmoulding is an "option" with Therma-Tru. If you don't spec it you will get an all wood jamb.


----------

